# [H] Dark angel bike sprues, [W] NOTHING!!



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

as the title says, i've bought the dark angel bike squad but i'm not using the dark angel sprues, there are two, however i might use one of the power swords, that would be it though.

If someone wants these get in quick as it'll be first come first served, i'm not bothered about postage as long as it's not extortionate.

They are completly free!!!!

no catch

(i've removed this from my blog as that didn't pull any intrest, don't pm me just post on here, then i'll PM you for details)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would like them, as im starting a DA army soon


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Sold to khorne, pm me your addresses, and I'll dispatch them on Monday mate


----------

